# My new roof seems to not be rodent-proof



## htabbas (Oct 25, 2011)

I just got my roof replaced with Timberline Ultra HD shingles with ridge vents a month ago. The other day I went up the roof to check whether the new roof is sealed tight (against rodents), I found that between the two roofs meet, there are gigantic gaps where even a big rat can go through and then into my ridge vent slits.

I quickly spray-foamed the openings for the time-being. (I know those spray-foam is not going to last very long due to UV breaking them down.)

I do not have rats in my attic nor crawl space yet but I am being very paranoid about those stuffs. I cut down a few tall trees surrounding my house just for that purpose. But rats are pretty smart and they can climb up my stucco wall. Thus I will make sure that I do not have any entry points anywhere into my house.

Attached are the photos I shot. The foam and the shiny metal mesh were added by me just a few days ago for temporary defense against possible rodent intrusion. I am very worried that possible rats/squirrels will enter through these big openings or through the gaps between the ridge vent and the shingles. (Shouldn't those places be tight?)


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

It is tight under those cap and you're wasting your time worrying about it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

For one thing those ridge vents never should have been run that far up into the valley area. I leave them back about a ft. on each end of any roof line.
That style valley should have been compressed where it meets at the top so the caps would have laid flater. 
Correct me if I'm wrong but those look like just reguler shingle caps not the thicker rip and ridge type that's made for 30 year shingles.
Why are they all sticking up like that?
It looks like the caps on the left were run in the wrong direction. The top part of the cap should have been laided so it came out under the ones along the main roof. The way they installed them water running down one roof is funneled under the caps.
Keep in mind all we have to look at is pictures I'm not there looking at it in person.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

"Correct me if I'm wrong but those look like just reguler shingle caps not the thicker rip and ridge type that's made for 30 year shingles.
Why are they all sticking up like that?
It looks like the caps on the left were run in the wrong direction. The top part of the cap should have been laided so it came out under the ones along the main roof. The way they installed them water running down one roof is funneled under the caps.
Keep in mind all we have to look at is pictures I'm not there looking at it in person."

I didn't like the 'layout' either. Those are 2-part caps thought.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

As Joe mentioned, we only have pictures, but although I agree that the some of the techniques look different to me, as for your primary concern, I agree with Tinner, in that I do not see anything that is of concern in regard to pest infiltration.


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

Why is everyone so lazy with their valleys?!


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

ParagonEx said:


> Why is everyone so lazy with their valleys?!


1. Less chance of scarring/cutting through the under shingle.
2. As clean a valley line as cutting it with snips, but easier and quicker.
3. No need to cut/clip ears, or run a bead of caulking underneath.

I do it simply because it's easier.


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

So you don't run a pre-made starter shingle up the valley and cut to that?


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

That looks like a real mess. First, like said earlier, the ridge vent should not be run that close to the valley. Second, it looks like the ridge shingles that are installed closest to the valley have some mesh under them. I don't think I would be as worried about pest infiltration, as I would about water infiltration. Call the roofer to come back and replace those shingles and change the ridge vent. Plus, it's UGLY


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

ParagonEx said:


> So you don't run a pre-made starter shingle up the valley and cut to that?


No sir, I use a bleeder, have for 3 or 4 years now, maybe 5 years.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry for going off topic, i should know better.

I agree with some of the comments here and disagree with some others, but the best advice I seen posted thus far was suggesting you contact the roofer/s who installed the roof and have them come back an inspect their work and answer your questions/concerns.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Most likly the roofers are going to say it looks fine.
My next call or at least an email with pictures would be to the company that made the shingles. If your lucky they may even send a rep out to look at it. If they did I'd bet there not willing to warrenty that roof the way it was done.
Even the vent company after taking one look at it would aslo tell you that.
http://www.guardianbp.com/docs%5Cguardvent_install_instruct.pdf


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

joecaption said:


> Most likly the roofers are going to say it looks fine.
> My next call or at least an email with pictures would be to the company that made the shingles. If your lucky they may even send a rep out to look at it. If they did I'd bet there not willing to warrenty that roof the way it was done.
> Even the vent company after taking one look at it would aslo tell you that.
> http://www.guardianbp.com/docs\guardvent_install_instruct.pdf



If you don't mind me asking joe, are you a roofer, or some one who has roofing experience?


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

Slyfox said:


> No sir, I use a bleeder, have for 3 or 4 years now, maybe 5 years.


I have thought about making that switch, still not sure if I want to do it.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

ParagonEx said:


> I have thought about making that switch, still not sure if I want to do it.


It took me a long time to make the change from weaved valley's to closed cut valley's because I was suspicious of it's quality at first.
I had the same feelings about switching to the bleeder method.
So far I have found nothing to make me think either system is of a lesser quality then weaving.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

From the pix you have posted I see really no way for any rodent to enter.But they are very crafty little creatures.

Most of the time squirrels etc.enter soffit areas,gable vents and I had one that came down into my living room from my fireplace in my other house.Scared us pretty bad but I guess he wasn't having fun either.

Smaller rodents find a lower area to enter rather than the roof.(In most cases.)


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *ParagonEx*  
_I have thought about making that switch, still not sure if I want to do it _

_


Slyfox said:



It took me a long time to make the change from weaved valley's to closed cut valley's because I was suspicious of it's quality at first.

Click to expand...

_ 

I have really been considering the same.I have never allowed it but now it makes some sense.The hassle of making sure the tips are cut,shingles sticking to the roof before the valley is cut,going thru more hook blades for winter installs.Something to consider.

I guess its like driving a certain brand of truck like,,Fords then making the switch to Mopar.Then wondering what took you so long.Hahahahaha


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

We've been running our valleys like the OP's pics, but we make them tight to the center of the valley tin. Been doing that for at least 10 years, no problems.


----------

